
Ask HN: Programming Podcasts? - davidhariri
I’m curious to hear what other HNers listen to.<p>I’ll start us off with: Lex Fridman Podcast.
======
nikivi
I list podcasts I listen to here:
[https://wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz/podcasts](https://wiki.nikitavoloboev.xyz/podcasts)

